# Summer Heating Up at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
July 18, 2019*

*Kaliâ€™s Law Signed by Texas Governor:
Boat Kill Switch Law​*





​
It's been about seven years since James Gorzell and his wife Donna lost their daughter Kali in a tragic boating accident. She was fishing with friends in Port Aransas when the boat went out of control and Kali was thrown overboard. The 16-year-old Smithson Valley High School honor student was struck by the propeller, which was still running because the engine's kill switch was not engaged.

â€œThe driver that day, our friend Robert, believes that if he had used his kill switch that day, it would have stopped the engine before it struck Kali, and she'd probably still be here," Gorzell says.

After Kali's death, the Gorzells convinced the Coast Guard to run tests on the boat involved and pushed for safety changes. Just last December, congress passed a law requiring engine kill switches on all boats less than 26 feet in length.

Greg Abbot, Governor of Texas, signed Kaliâ€™s Law (named for Kali Gorzell) on Monday June 10, 2019. The basics of the new kill switch law require the mandatory use of a kill switch lanyard or wireless kill switch by the boat operator on motor boats less than 26 feet in length when underway if it is equipped with one by the manufacturer. The boat operator is also required to first verify the switch is operational and fully functional. If using a wireless system, the bill requires a wireless man overboard transmitter be attached to every person on board. Kaliâ€™s Law will go into effect September 1, 2019.

*WINTER FISHING SPECIAL: Dec. 2019 â€" Jan. 2020​*_*Boat or Wade Fishing (Includes 3 Meals, 1 Night Lodging, and Fishing Guide)*_






​
We still have December 2-22 and January 3-31 dates available!

The following conditions apply to the 2019-20 Winter Fishing Special:
â€¢	Live bait and Texas Hotel Tax costs not included.
â€¢	When rescheduling due to bad weather, we will allow you to reschedule your trip any time within the following 12-months.
â€¢	If you reschedule for any reason other than bad weather, you will be required to reschedule your trip for the period of Dec. 2020 thru Jan. 2021.

â€œWINTER FISHING SPECIALâ€ Rates:
Full-Day 2 anglers per boat â€" $500/angler
Half-Day 2 anglers per boat â€" $475/angler
Full-Day 3 anglers per boat â€" $375/angler
Half-Day 3 anglers per boat â€" $350/angler
Full-Day 4 anglers per boat â€" $350/angler
Half-Day 4 anglers per boat â€" $325/angler

â€¢	Simms Chest-Wader Rentals + Boots are $35/day
â€¢	Simms Wading Boot Rentals (Boots Only) is $20/day
â€¢	If you plan to wade fish, please bring your own rods & reels. Rod and reel rental is $30 per day (we supply rods & reels when fishing from the boat).

*Share Your Bay Flats Memories​*








*CLICK TO GO TO SmugMug*​
Thereâ€™s nothing more special than you, our Bay Flats Lodge customers. Thatâ€™s why weâ€™ve put photos from your lodge visit out on our SmugMug page so you can show them off to the world. These photos, just like your visit, pull people together. Now you can showcase the memories of your visit with friends, family, customers, or co-workers in the way in which you wish for them to be seen. Bring the memories back to life!

*Summer Heating Up​*Summertime in Texas means hot days, warm nights, and winds that can vary from howling to absolutely stifling dead-calm. Surface water temperatures have reached into the mid-80â€™s, and trout-green water is not too difficult to find as long as youâ€™re not fighting a strong wind. Recently, a lot of trout have been caught over summertime shell and hard sand. Oyster beds occupying parts of San Antonio Bay, Espiritu Santo Bay, and even Mesquite Bay have produced numbers of speckled trout and the occasional redfish whenever the wind allows.

Artificial bait enthusiasts will enjoy throwing various baitfish imitations late this month and into August â€" anything from bottom-dwelling plastic tails, to slow sinkers, to surface walkers. When fishing amongst open-bay shell, youâ€™ll need to start your day really early in the morning as you quietly approach the leeward side of the reef prior to sunrise. A lot of big summer trout have taken swipes at top water baits in the morning darkness atop shell, so itâ€™s not a bad idea to walk-the-dog with one of your favorite surface walkers in the wee hours of the morning before the sun comes up. If the wind is calm, throw a small surface lure (Spook Jr., Top Dog Jr., or Skitterwalk Jr.) so you donâ€™t make any unnecessary noise or disturbance in the calm water. If the morning presents you with a breeze, use a larger top water bait (She Dog, or regular size Spook or Skitterwalk) and work it back to you across the wind, which gives a more natural bait action than simply retrieving straight upwind or downwind.






​
Bay waters heat rapidly beneath the morning sunlight, which shuts down the top water action quite early, so start presenting baits below the waterâ€™s surface after the sun has risen â€" many anglers wonâ€™t be throwing top water baits past 7:30 or 8:30AM. With the sun in the sky, itâ€™s now time to focus your attention to the lower portion of the water column where the fish will be hanging out in comfort. If you donâ€™t draw any strikes within 10-15 minutes with one of your suspended baits, try going directly to the bottom with some kind of plastic tail. These baits have continued to produce for anglers for generations, and will continue doing so well into the future. What weâ€™ve talked about here is a typical routine for many anglers on those days when they venture out to setup wade sessions amongst mid-bay oyster during summer months. However, this is not how it always happens! For whatever reason, things can go completely opposite on any given day, whereby presenting top water lures to fish in six feet of water suddenly becomes the dayâ€™s recipe for success. Many times, youâ€™ll just have to figure things out on the fly!

*What Our Recent Guests Are Sayingâ€¦​*_The lodge staff were very polite, and they catered to our needs - we were very satisfied! Capt. Harold Dworaczyk is the best. I am from Wisconsin, and this was first time fishing saltwater. I must have asked a thousand questions, and Capt. Harold answered every one of them and he was extremely friendly. I felt like I had made a new friend over the weekend! The food was fantastic, even the sandwiches for lunch were great - we looked forward to every meal. Very clean and well kept facility - felt like my own home! - *Jeremy D. 7/16/19*

Very nice and clean facilities, and very friendly staff. Great dinner and appetizers! - *Billy B. 7/15/19*

The whole staff was amazing. Randy does a terrific job managing the place and taking care of the guests. Capt. Cody Spencer was awesome. He was very patient - we should have limited-out earlier, but we had a learning curve to overcome. Capt. Cody never got upset, but just kept instructing us on the proper mechanics and eventually we started hooking up! We can't say enough about the food and the food service - amazing! - *Don P. 7/15/19*

From the beginning to the end, Randy was there to greet us. Y'all would be hard pressed to find a better staff! Capt. Cody Spencer was great to fish with! - *Chad M. 7/15/19*

Your cooking and wait staff are some of the best in the nation. I've been in sales for 32 years. I've visited all our major cities. I've had dinner at elite restaurants. Your staff is on point - no wasted motion. Service with a smile! Over the top - trip of a lifetime! - *Ray M. 7/15/19*_

*Seven-Day Weather Forecast​**Thursday 0 % Precip.*
Partly cloudy. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip.*
Sunshine along with some cloudy intervals. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 10 % Precip.*
A few clouds early, otherwise mostly sunny. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday 10 % Precip.*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday 20 % Precip.*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 88F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 40 % Precip.*
Mostly cloudy with scattered thunderstorms mainly in the morning. High 88F. Winds SW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Wednesday 40 % Precip.*
Variable clouds with thunderstorms, especially in the morning. High 89F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 84.0 degrees
Seadrift 80.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 84.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing
Jecoâ€™s Marine & Tackle






​


----------

